# Antique lock wooden replica



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I found this picture of an antique padlock and made a replica out of wood. Not an exact copy but resembles the picture.
It is made from palm wood and stained with General antique walnut ,then coated with shellac and a coat of waterbased acyrlic.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful job. That would look really sharp on an old fashioned style of cedar chest.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have got to stand aside for you Herb...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Herb, you're just so cool. Great job.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful job, Herb. Is the shackle steam bent?

Bob


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Beautiful job, Herb. Is the shackle steam bent?
> 
> Bob


Bob, this shackle was made by bending walnut veneer strips around a form and clamping 22stips into a "U" shape then using a router table with a 3/8" radius round over bit to form a 3/4' diam. shaft.

Thanks for asking,
Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb, you keep raising the bar on great locks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work as always Herb . That certainly looks unique


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

herb stoops said:


> bob, this shackle was made by bending walnut veneer strips around a form and clamping 22stips into a "u" shape then using a router table with a 3/8" radius round over bit to form a 3/4' diam. Shaft.
> 
> Thanks for asking,
> herb


kudos...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Beautiful job, Herb. Is the shackle steam bent?
> 
> Bob


Bob, here are the pictures of making the shackle.

Herb


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I wish I could come and study under you......

Just incredible work!

I am so thankful that woodworkers like you post on here to inspire and historically catalog great pieces of craftsmanship.

THANK YOU


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Bob, here are the pictures of making the shackle.
> 
> Herb


sweet Herb...
very sweet...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

aahwhatever2 said:


> I wish I could come and study under you......
> 
> Just incredible work!
> 
> ...


I am glad that others appreciate some of the things I do. These are fun to make. Also thanks for all the compliments and encouragement.

Stand by more on the way.Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I am glad that others appreciate some of the things I do. These are fun to make. Also thanks for all the compliments and encouragement.
> 
> Stand by more on the way.Herb


I wanna know the details of the lay up...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I wanna know the details of the lay up...


You got a "top Secret" clearance? :grin::grin::grin:

I will give a little peek at the next one.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You got a "top Secret" clearance? :grin::grin::grin:
> 
> 
> Herb


no clearance...
got the bruised forehead to prove it...


----------

